# Écran iPad 2 brisé



## anatole33 (23 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon iPad 2 blanc 64 Go est tombé d'une table et son écran s'est brisé... 

Comment et où le faire remplacer sans dépenser une fortune ?


Merci d'avance !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

anatole33 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon iPad 2 blanc 64 Go est tombé d'une table et son écran s'est brisé...
> 
> ...



Il suffit d'aller dans un Apple store. Le genius te fera un devis, que tu règleras pour le changement.... Autre question?


Si tu es sur Paris, il y a des boutiques qui font ça un tout petit peu moins cher, mais c'est à tes risques et périls...


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2012)

Démonter un iPad est extrêmement compliqué. L'écran est fixé par des petits ergots en métal qui cassent lorsque tu ouvres l'appareil. 

La solution Apple est la plus sur. Néanmoins, les boutiques indépendantes doivent avoir l'habitude de ce type de réparation. Elles ont donc les pièces en stock et surtout les tournevis nécessaire. 

Bref, c'est galère à faire sois même. Il vaut mieux payer un peu plus et laisser des pro se charger de la réparation. 

Tu as pleins de boutiques facilement trouvables grâce à Google. Il y en a même peut être dans ton coin.


----------

